# :: ECS Tuning :: The 8th Annual Customer Appreciation Holiday Sale!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The 8th Annual Customer Appreciation Holiday Sale is in full swing, and

better than ever. Name brands. Big savings. Parts. Accessories. Fun stuff.



All savings are instant. Sale prices are clearly marked on each item. No
promo codes or special calculations needed. Just load up your cart, and
enjoy doing something special for yourself this holiday season.

Hey. You worked hard this year. Why not treat yourself to the stuff you
want, at once-a-year prices?

Happy holidays from all of us at ECS Tuning!

Sale Date: 11/19/12 - 1/6/13

Brands:
Alzor – Up to 20% off
Schwaben – Up to 30% off
Ziza – 10% off
Bremmen Parts – 10% off
ECS – Up to 15% off
Assembled by ECS Tuning – 5% off
Forge – Up to 10% off
Eurojet – 5% off
Dice – 15% off
Fumoto – 15% off
JOM – up to 10% off
New South Performance – 10% off
New Pig – 10% off
Mechanix Wear – 10% off
Lamin-X – 5% off
Rocky Mounts – 10% off
Maniacs – 10% off
ISSE – 10% off
Whiteline – 5% off
Eagle Eyes – 10% off
FK – Up to 15% off​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: APR Holiday Sale!! Ends 12/31/12*

Take advantage of the savings while you can! 



*Vehicle>>>By Brand>>>APR*​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: KW & ST Coilovers 5% Off And FREE Shipping!!*

Looking for suspension? Take advantage of the savings, hurry because this sale ends December 10th!! 



*Vehicle>>>Suspension>>>Coilovers *​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning:: Assembled By Us - ON SALE!!*

​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: ECS Wheels Spacers & Bolts - On Sale!!*

ECS Tuning lets you boost your stance down the road with a 20mm monster offset, or tweak a little to fit your brake kit with a 2mm offset adjustment. 

Choose from our huge inventory of hub centric spacers in thicknesses sure to match your car, your wheels, and your shopping budget. 

All spacers are corrosion protected: 2,3, and 4mm spacers are zinc plated steel; thicker spacers, in sizes ranging from 5 to 20mm, are anodized aluminum. Buy them alone or with matching lug bolts. 

 

57.1mm: *Click HERE to order or for more information. * 

66.6mm: *Click HERE to order or for more information.*​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: Audi Holiday Gift Ideas!!*

Not sure what to buy for your favorite Audi enthusiast? To save you time, we've put up a special shopping section filled with assorted gifts, from clothes to cleaners, totes to tire gauges, roof racks to radar detectors.

Take your time; browse for ideas until that special something jumps out and grabs your attention. Not sure what size to order? Select an ECS Gift card in denominations from 10 to 100 dollars, always a sure fit.

Great gifts at prices to fit every budget.

Everything The Audi Owner In Your Life Could Want!
*
Click HERE to order or for more information. *
​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: Fumoto Oil Drain Valves - On Sale!!*

The Fumoto oil drain valve replaces your OE drain plug for fast, easy oil changes.

Its spring-loaded valve has a quick release tab that makes changing oil a snap. Just push and turn to drain.

All-metal construction assures years of trouble-free service. Includes a threaded brass extension for oil pans with recessed drain plugs.

A good idea. Long overdue.

**Fits 3.2 V6 Only**

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: Timing Belt Kits - ON SALE!!*

The experts at ECS Tuning have assembled these kits with all the necessities for your timing belt replacement. With everything that you need for job, it is guaranteed to go smoothly.

ECS Tuning has included a water pump and thermostat in most kits to make sure you will not have to open your timing belt cover later on to replace them (where applicable). Our kits also include some items that you may or may not need, like the accessory drive belt/s, cam seals, and crank seals, but it is probably best to replace them while you are in there, preventing multiple tear-downs in the future.

Do you have all the tools you need to get the job done? Browse through our tool department to be sure you have everything you need to get your timing belt replacement done quickly and correctly. 

​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: APR Sale Endding 12/31!!!*

Only a few days left! Take advantage now and save while there's still time! 

​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: HOLIDAY SALE ENDS 1/6/2013!!!*

It's almost about that time... 

​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: Lamin-X For Audi - ON SALE!!*

Only 3 days left to save!! 

*Vehicle>>Brand>>Lamin-X*

​


----------

